# Finally Arrived



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

I waited 6 months BUT they arrived last Monday, was a hell of a job getting them in my Basement, the Lathe weighs 236 kgs and the Mill is 168 kgs, In the process of cleaning and tuning in right now. Soooooo looking forward to Making a right old mess  lol.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jun 13, 2021)

Good for you George. I see happy times ahead, and lots of chips being generated. Enjoy.


----------



## Everett (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice! Man, 6 months is a long time to wait for new toys, you've got more patience than me, lol!


----------



## DPittman (Jun 13, 2021)

Congrats.  Your patience will be rewarded by the metal gods.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 13, 2021)

Enjoy.


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 13, 2021)

Nice machines. Solid looking tables you have them sitting on as well. Have fun.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

Just Thought i would add the Price List of what i ordered so people are not wondering. The reason i got all the Extras is it did not affect the Shipping Cost, BUT thats another Story.
By the way, the lathe is a 10 x 30.ish


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 13, 2021)

Does the lathe have powered cross feed?


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Does the lathe have powered cross feed?


Yes it does, it also has 15 Metric thread  and 9 Imperial as standard in the greabox, it comes with 1 extra cog, and that can change it to an Imperial Lathe, an by changing the configuration of gearss you can cut a lot more threads.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

It also has 15 different feed rates.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 13, 2021)

Weight wise they seem comparable to my 9" Utilathe and RF30 mill/drill (your lathe is a little heavier).  What is the table size on the mill?


----------



## Tomc938 (Jun 13, 2021)

Very nice!

Enjoy.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Weight wise they seem comparable to my 9" Utilathe and RF30 mill/drill.  What is the table size on the mill?


8 x 30 or 180mm x 700mm


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 13, 2021)

George said:


> 8 x 30 or 180mm x 700mm



That's a respectable size.... same as my RF30.  I can see why getting them in the basement was a challenge


----------

